
Uber criticised for raising fares during London terror attack - jwdunne
http://metro.co.uk/2017/06/04/uber-slammed-for-putting-prices-up-during-london-bridge-terror-attack-6683200/
======
qubex
Was there an actual surge of ride-seeking right after the attack? If so, it's
only an example of the system working as expected under unexpected
circumstances. Sure, we may quibble with the morality of it, but isn't that
the whole point of delegating decision-making to a statistical algorithm?

~~~
onion2k
The point of delegating decision making to an algorithm should not be to
maximise profit when people are dying or to absolve yourself from the
responsibility of being a decent human being. Developers at Uber should be
ashamed of the system they've built.

~~~
qubex
I doubt anybody who reckons themselves at risk of dying will choose not to
hail an Uber because the price has spiked — one would expect demand to be
almost totally inelastic under those circumstances.

